# Engine bay cleaning advice - 66 mustang and pug 207



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

I have two cars, both a different side of the spectrum...

Firstly my 66' convertible mustang...









Now I dont want to win any trophies with the car, just make it as clean as possible. the engine is about as simple as they come - 4.7v8 with hardly any electrics but I want to clean it up as best as possible I know there is surface rust in there but I just wanna get it looking as nice as possible atm...


















Next is my pug 207...










I use meg's nxt metal polish on all the polished ali and AG bumper care on all the black plastics, but I am struggling to keep the top of the engine clean and when I take off some of the plastic trims it just looks pretty bad. What is the best way to maintain the engine looking clean with serious mileage happening... Also, what is best to maintain the Samco hosing?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice cars dude  I recognise the Pug from somewhere. Do you go to Ace Cafe for the French nights?

For the surface rust in the Mustang, the only way I see to sort it is to remove parts, clear the rust and pain, polish or seal, which ever way you'd prefer it to look. Some of the more experienced folk may have some tricks 'n tips though.

I always used WD-40 on my silicone hoses, but after being told about Aerospace 303 (used on plastics, rubbers etc) I ordered some up to try. It should be here tomorrow so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks for that, yea I have been to the Ace Cafe for one French night lol..

hmm, ok that sounds like not a lot of fun with removing rust lol...

Ill try with that Aerospace stuff


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

mate are you the lad from Freak like me?

EDIT: saw that you are from a reply you've already given


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Samco hoses I use WD40 to get rid of the crap and then Aerospace 303 protectant.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

That Mustang has made me go all funny in my special place


----------



## o2simo20 (Jun 8, 2010)

you can use bilt hamber deox-c or deox gel to remove the rust, never used it tbh but others on here have done, and i have used some other bilt hamber products and all were spot on.

http://www.bilthamber.com/deoxgel.html

see http://www.bilthamber.com/deoxgelhowto.html for results.

see also http://www.bilthamber.com/deoxc.html if you are removin the parts from the vehicle.


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

A tip for aerospace 303, just spray it on evenly, spread out with a brush if you have to then just leave it dont wipe it off or try buff it ;-)


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Never knew the mustang was yours


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

You been given the 'Stang' Jay? If you have Lucky Git!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

On cleaning Samco hoses we have just finished some work with Samco on developing a cleaner wipe for their hoses, perfect for show cars or just general engine bay cleaning/maintenance. They are launching in November and will be on their website next week (www.samcosport.com).


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Well done AG :thumb:


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

now that is some goood stuff! will speak to my contact at Samco haha


----------



## andpgud (Jun 27, 2010)

o2simo20 said:


> you can use bilt hamber deox-c or deox gel to remove the rust, never used it tbh but others on here have done, and i have used some other bilt hamber products and all were spot on.
> 
> http://www.bilthamber.com/deoxgel.html
> 
> ...


Thats some insane result. Anyone have experiance on this?


----------

